# twinham pci card?



## all4jo (Jul 2, 2004)

hi everyone, im thinking about buying a pci card satellite receiver for my computer , but i dont know if by buying it ill be loosing features that an actual box has. are there any differences between a satellite receiver box and the one you put into a computer?
thanks
jose


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Some cards have more features than a receiver! (4:2:2 + HD) I would think more where you want to watch TV on the computer or on a TV and go from there!
Just my opinion, what ever way you go I am sure you will enjoy it, good luck!


----------



## orion7144 (Oct 22, 2003)

You can watch on your PC or your TV (Both actually) if you have video out/DVI connection on your video card. The PCI cards have more options available then the STB type.


----------

